# Which moisturizer with SPF would you recommend? (preferably SPF 30 or more)



## Kat K (May 24, 2012)

Now that summer is right around the corner I really need to get a good moisturizer with high SPF that I can wear under my makeup. Right now, I'm using a normal moisturizer plus MAC's prep and prime SPF 50. It works great but I really want a 2 in 1 product to help me cut back on the amount of time I have to spend putting on makeup. Any suggestions? Thanks!


----------



## naturallyfab (May 26, 2012)

I've only heard amazing things about the La Roche Posay skin care line, and I found their spf moisturizer here on amazon.  http://www.amazon.com/La-Roche-Posay-SPF-50ml/dp/B002W2JJB0/ref=pd_sim_bt_1


----------



## Kat K (May 27, 2012)

naturallyfab said:


> I've only heard amazing things about the La Roche Posay skin care line, and I found their spf moisturizer here on amazon.  http://www.amazon.com/La-Roche-Posay-SPF-50ml/dp/B002W2JJB0/ref=pd_sim_bt_1


  	Thanks! I've heard a lot of good things about this moisturizer actually so I think I'm going to give it a try!


----------



## Copperhead (May 29, 2012)

I've been trying out Cetaphil's DermaControl moisturizer with SPF30 for the past week and I'm liking it so far.

http://www.drugstore.com/cetaphil-d...-broad-spectrum-spf-30/qxp385657?catid=182258


----------



## Ikram (Jun 4, 2012)

I use Keys Sopa Solar RX moisturizer which has been rated with the best rating on the EWG list for couple of years now.

http://breakingnews.ewg.org/2012sunscreen/best-sunscreens/best-moisturizers-with-spf/

  	I used to have Anthelios but I find it unbelievably nasty and greasy. In general most of the US or EU made suncreens are for some reason greasy and sticky or they do not offer complete protection or they are full of chemicals. You might want to look at some Asian suncreens which are better.


----------



## Kat K (Jun 5, 2012)

I agree! I hate using sun screen because it's always greasy and nasty. So I've really been trying to find something that works well under makeup and isn't greasy. So far I've only been wearing tinted moisturizers in the summer. I think I'm going to try some Japanese brand sunscreens this summer. But most of them have alcohol in it =(


----------



## iluvmakeup7 (Jul 13, 2012)

i use Mary kay spf 30 its good and goes on smooth 
  	only a little does wonder s


----------



## brokenxbeauty (Jul 14, 2012)

iluvmakeup7 said:


> i use Mary kay spf 30 its good and goes on smooth
> only a little does wonder s


  	 I use MK as well. The littlest bit goes a long way and I love that it's SPF 30.


----------



## KarmaB (Jul 15, 2012)

Thanks for this thread.  I so need a good moisurizer with SPF.  Everyone I have tried I've hated, but I may give the Cetaphil's DermaControl a try.


----------



## Kat K (Jul 19, 2012)

Thanks for all the replies. Just a quick followup question. How long do you let your moisturizer sit and set before you put on primer/foundation?? 
  	Not matter what moisturizer I use, it just feels greasy to me so I'm wondering if it's because I'm not giving it enough time to sink in.

  	Thanks!


----------



## KrissyEmme (Aug 7, 2012)

For a day-to-day moisturizer, any one with a SPF of 15 to 30 will do. If you are going to be outside for longer periods of time, especially during the middle of the day, I recommend using sunscreen in addition to the moisturizer, with a SPF of 45 to 50. Make sure your sunscreen is labeled "broad-spectrum" as well; you want protection from both the UVB and UVA rays. The FDA actually just recently passed new regulations that require manufacturers to label their products (which will include cosmetic companies that have moisturizers with SPF) "broad-spectrum." Before these new rules, sunscreen manufacturers were only required to report the SPF value of the UVB rays (or burning rays) and not the UVA rays (which are responsible for actually aging the skin and causing damage at a cellular level). 

  	Also, if you are looking for something a little more natural, try a mineral sunscreen. These usually contain zinc oxide or titanium dioxide (or a combo of the two). They come in the lotion-type products or powder based. The powder based sunscreens are great because many of them can act as a setting powder and sunscreen, plus you can re-apply them as necessary. Bare Minerals makes a loose powder with SPF 25 and a pressed powder with a SPF 15. Hope I could help!


----------



## Babylard (Aug 7, 2012)

I find SPF in make up not reliable enough. I mix SPF 50 sunscreen into my daytime moisturizer and also use BB Cream with SPF 30 or higher. If you mix sunscreen into your moisturizer that is kind of like 2 in 1? ;D


----------



## lindas1983 (Aug 11, 2012)

Ultrasun do a once a day anti ageing facial sunscreen in spf 30 and spf 50, I find it pretty good and i like the fact that it gives you eight hours protection.


----------



## HeavenF (Aug 11, 2012)

I use a pretty good one from Eucerin


----------



## Kat K (Aug 13, 2012)

Has anyone tried mixing sunscreen into their foundation? I wonder if that would work. I don't usually stay out under the sun for too long but during my commute to work I do tend to get to exposed to a decent amount of sun for around 15 to 20 mins. I've been wearing a gel sun screen with spf 26 for the past month and it sits well under my make up. But I'll definitely look into powder type sunscreens so I can re-apply if I need to. Thanks for all the help =)


----------



## PRESIDENTslim (Aug 16, 2012)

i use Shiseido. I love it. it defends against UVA/UVB. Its water & perspiration proof. even better, it absorbs FAST


 [h=1]http://shop.nordstrom.com/S/shiseido-ultimate-sun-protection-cream-for-face-spf-55-pa/3084171?origin=category&contextualcategoryid=0&fashionColor=&resultback=3468[/h]


----------



## anne082 (Aug 18, 2012)

I used to use the Lancome Bienfait Multi-Vital SPF 30 Lotion and i really like it.
	its a lightweight lotion that is very smooth and absorbs very quickly into skin
  	but this product is a good moisturizer for dry or combination skin in my opinion


----------



## corinne27 (Aug 21, 2012)

love reading everyones suggestions!!! now i have to figure out which one i want to try!!


----------



## PRESIDENTslim (Aug 21, 2012)




----------



## Babylard (Aug 22, 2012)

I really like Neutrogena ultrasheer sunscreen over my moisturizer and under make up. I also like BRTC 3D Jasmine Pact SPF 50 as a powder with SPF. Skin 79 Diamond UV Perfect BB Pact SPF 30 is also a staple of mine. If you want high spf in products, you should definitely look into Asian cosmetics. BRTC jasmine BB Cream spf 30 is my current favourite!


----------



## martiangurll (Aug 23, 2012)

Babylard said:


> I really like Neutrogena ultrasheer sunscreen over my moisturizer and under make up. I also like BRTC 3D Jasmine Pact SPF 50 as a powder with SPF. Skin 79 Diamond UV Perfect BB Pact SPF 30 is also a staple of mine. If you want high spf in products, you should definitely look into Asian cosmetics. BRTC jasmine BB Cream spf 30 is my current favourite!


	Can those be purchased domestically or shipped from the land of the rising sun?


----------



## LaFaya (Sep 6, 2012)

I use the Clinique Superdefense SPF 25 and I really like it. I'm getting a little bit color but I'm never red.


----------



## martiangurll (Sep 6, 2012)

My current issue is everything I have tried as a moisturizer with sunscreen causes my foundation to have too much slip and no longer be long wearing.  Even trying a primer between doesn't help.  Its a vexing problem.


----------



## bluedevilkitty (Sep 8, 2012)

Neova Silc Sheer 2.0 is a tinted moisturizer with SPF 40 that's quite good.


----------



## alonka1017 (Sep 11, 2012)

Estee Lauder has a great one for regular skin with spf 15 in it. I love the smell and the texture! Worth every cent.


----------



## Merula (Sep 18, 2012)

I'm trying to find one good for oily skin. I find that if I do my makeup looks weird, oilier and my face begins to melt. I'm considering going back to MAC's Prep&Prime. For example I've tried putting the Neutrogena Ultra Sheer under my makeup/primer and it did not work out well, so I just use it on the rest of my body.


----------



## Dimples44r (Sep 19, 2012)

Laura Mercier Tinted  Moisturizer SPF 20


----------



## OhNoNicola (Sep 30, 2012)

It's an Australian product, not sure if it's available overseas, but QV face moisturiser is SPF30+ and is perfect for my sensitive combo skin. It doesn't irritate me at all - something super rare for me, I'm so sensitive


----------



## 09zahraZahra (Oct 2, 2012)

olay spf 15


----------



## 09zahraZahra (Oct 2, 2012)

primer then foundation


----------



## angelspice (Oct 7, 2012)

I use aveno Moisterizer with SPF 15 soy something. It is good stuff.


----------



## xJustgirlie (Oct 15, 2012)

I love the Lancôme Genifique Youth Activating Serum. Mouth full haha. Only thing I dislike is the pricetag.. Not sure if it has SPF though.


----------



## CharlieKelly (Oct 19, 2012)

Dimples44r said:


> Laura Mercier Tinted  Moisturizer SPF 20


  	Same here, it also provides great coverage to my freckles! Win-Win!


----------



## Kat K (Oct 21, 2012)

I went to the Shu Uemura counter the other day and the lady there recommended their SPF50 sunscreen. I really like it! It is pricey but it works and it doesn't make my make up slide around or make me greasy. I mix it with my daily moisturizer and it becomes the 2 in 1 product that I've been looking for. I find that I don't really need a primer with it but I do set my make up with a spray afterwards.


----------



## lsdptl (Nov 4, 2012)

I have been using my cerave daytime moisturizer which I think has a SPF of 30, but since I have just started using retin a, I bought la Roche posey anthelios SPF 60 since I am scared to death of the sun now!


----------



## mseilla (Nov 15, 2012)

My favorite is Neutrogena Healthy Defense daily moisturizer SPF 30 in light tint. I like this for the whole year though. It blocks both UVA and UVB rays. Some people thinks the light tint is too peachy and dark but it does not cover anything. It just evens out my skin tone with an instant healthy glow.


----------



## Dominique33 (Nov 15, 2012)

Kat K said:


> Now that summer is right around the corner I really need to get a good moisturizer with high SPF that I can wear under my makeup. Right now, I'm using a normal moisturizer plus MAC's prep and prime SPF 50. It works great but I really want a 2 in 1 product to help me cut back on the amount of time I have to spend putting on makeup. Any suggestions? Thanks!


  	Hydranorme ( La Roche Posay, without a SPF but highly effective, greasy though )
  	Benefit cream ( no SPF either but a good moisturizer and very soft too )
  	Chanel Hydra Beauty serum ( very soft, effective to apply before your daily moisturizer or even before makeup )
  	Estee Lauder DayWear ( effective )


----------



## Zorgon3000 (Dec 16, 2012)

Quote: 	 		 			Has anyone tried mixing sunscreen into their foundation? I wonder if that would work. I don't usually stay out under the sun for too long but during my commute to work I do tend to get to exposed to a decent amount of sun for around 15 to 20 mins. I've been wearing a gel sun screen with spf 26 for the past month and it sits well under my make up. But I'll definitely look into powder type sunscreens so I can re-apply if I need to. Thanks for all the help =)




  	I wouldn't recommend mixing sunscreen into your foundation, as sunscreen needs to be applied liberally to protect you best. Just use a moisturizer with a sunscreen, I use Olay Complete All Day Moisturizer SPF 15 for Normal Skin. There ARE powders that you can apply throughout the day as a touch up that conveniently include SPF, but i wouldn't rely on them solely. Bare Minerals Mineral Veil SPF 25.


----------



## deanfour (Jan 9, 2013)

I have mixed my moisterizer (Eucerin Face moisturizer) with my MUFE foundation.  I do that when I want less coverage.  Works fine!


----------



## deanfour (Jan 9, 2013)

Eucerin Daily Face Protection Moisturizer SPF 30


----------



## lacnothing (Feb 8, 2013)

I always use my moisturizer first. Sometimes an SPF can create a barrier on your skin and not allow your moisturizer to penetrate into your skin. I absolutely LOVE jouviance's SPF 30. It's pure titanium dioxide, ergo, pretty natural and great for your skin. It's a Canadian product but I think you could order it online  http://www.jouviance.com/product/specific-skin-care/Essential-Daily-Protection-SPF-30


----------



## beautyismaximus (Feb 19, 2013)

I have this coming to me and am excited to use it..What do you like about it?


----------



## macattack77 (Feb 19, 2013)

Yes, I agree... I actually have found using a moisturizer and a separate sunscreen to be more effective.  Shiseido sunscreen is really good.  Before using it I always hated using sunscreen, because it can be so greasy and unpleasant, and feels heavy.  The Shiseido kind is almost watery and looks odd (like white-out in the bottle) but goes on totally clear. NO white cast or anything (I'm darker skinned so that's important for me), and because it's thin it goes on over my moisturizer or makeup really easily.  The kind I use is "Urban Environment Oil-Free UV Protector Broad Spectrum SPF 42 For Face" which is in a white bottle (their older version is in a blue bottle).  They also make one for face/body combined, which is a little thicker.

  	But if you're looking to save a step in your routine- What about using foundations that have SPF?  Both powder and liquid brands more and more include an SPF.  I like the idea of using a setting powder with sun protection; but I don't know how effective they truly are.  I tried out the Physician's Formula airbrushing powder because it has SPF, but even the darkest shade available was still too light for me.


----------



## Mrsmedicine (Feb 25, 2013)

Mac Studio Moisturizer spf 15 or Clinique´s superdefense spf 25 are my particular winners.


----------



## Blush (Mar 4, 2013)

Clinique Superdefense. One of my HG.


----------

